# It seems Chrome is behind the Brave Broswer



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all I just switched to the brave browser for a safer browser but what a joke. When I went to download Adblock it went to the chrome store for all addons. Then the book marks and passwords were added to Brave without asking where I wanted them from like google or firefox and just adds them. Then when I went to the top of my browser it says let chrome know ect. I thought Brave was an independent browser. I would love help on this one. I was on DUCK Duck Go it no longer protects you it too is selling your data now I am getting tone of crap emails from sites i either visited or whatever.


----------



## ETExplorer (Aug 14, 2021)

I was on Brave Browser for somtime, I liked it, until I Realised that it didn't have auto-translate to translate webpages and YouTube comments. So I went back to Google Chrome which has auto-translate.


----------

